# Has anyone been to Fertimed in Czech Republic or are going there soon



## Holly7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi ladies

I'm on the verge of making the decision to have my first round of own egg ivf at Fertimed in Olomouc, Cz.

I cant find many reviews online and the few i've found have been mixed.

This is the only clinic who will treat me with own egg IVF as i'm over 45. 

They offer cystoplasmic egg transfer so this may be good to strengthen any old eggs they can retrieve. Big if!

Has anybody been there are going there?

Love to hear any experiences

Thanks Holly


----------

